# Bianchi Gold Race Special



## dinsdale81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Evening, 

You may think me mad but I recently did a swap deal with a mate which saw me hand over my '09' Specialized Langster for a steel frame Bianchi Gold Race Special. My thinking was to refurbish it and get it to top running order so that I could use it as a commute and winter trainer. That, and I have always wanted a steel framed bike. 

My mate brought it from a guy from work and he brought it from a guy down the pub so I have nothing in the form of paperwork, invoices & receipts. Anyway, I have trawled the internet and libraries trying to find information on year, equipment spec etc etc so that I can get a direction for the refurb but I can't find squat. I'm hoping one of you bike afficiado's can help me out or at least point me in the right direction. 

It has a bit of rust in a few places so I'm looking at getting Argos Cycles to clean up the frame and forks and then give a respray (green me thinks) but I want to get the parts required in the meantime and don't know where to start. 

I have attached some links to photo's (can't get them to download) in the hope that someone recognises the bike or can at least give me some direction as to where I can find some information.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563763606/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563771028/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563769314/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563134705/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dinsdale1981/4563764912/

Please, any info provided would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers

Dinsdale


----------

